# Best Straps, best Bracelets.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Which watches do you find come with with either the best straps or the best bracelets.

Despite howls of derision T W Steel do the best straps in my book. The leather Is unbeatable with superb buckles, I've never even managed to put a crease in one.



A favourite bracelet has to be this......solid, well made, but just a little different.....



Citizen Endeavour.

Strapcode are also way up there IMHO.

Thoughts, opinions :yes:

Cheers


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Another vote for TW Steel straps from me (unsurprisingly! :tongue: ). The thick leather straps on mine are all nice and soft right out of the box, with no need to wear them in at all.

The 2 piece canvas strap on this one is a bit stiffer than the leather versions, but still beautifully made, and very comfortable to wear:



Best quality bracelet in my collection - by a very long way - is this Bulova Precisionist, which I absolutely love:



The carbon fibre inlays on the links and the lugs are absolutely flawless, and it looks even better in the flesh :notworthy: Such a great watch, and by far the best in my collection, although I rarely wear it - which is a bit odd :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've got a stainless Gerlach bracelet like the one pictured. Immensely heavy, and well made.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Best bracelet is probably this quality example on my Zenith el Primero 400.

Otherwise the bracelet on my SMP.








d


----------

